# Water, sweat and failing sensor adhesive



## Christopher-James (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi, i do a huge amount of excercise both on the sea and in the gym and am becoming extremely frustrated with my Freestyle libre sensors due to water and sweat. 
They stay on for maybe 48 hours if im lucky, who on earth can make them stay on for the 14 days!!. 
Abbott now refuse to send me any more but luckilly i have a great diabetic support from my doctors who help me out with quick prescriptions but im getting really really fed up with them flling off and wasting a perfectly good sensor due to bad design. It seems the sticky patch doesnt support the size of the sensor.
Has anyone got any tips on any adhesive things? Ive had enough of using compression bandages and horse wrap (yes, ive even used this) so am looking for actual stuff i can use to stick it down to my skin.

I know its bossible as my pump canualas stay in no matter how much surfing, swimming or sweating i do.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 10, 2019)

it may be great that you can get prescriptions quick but if it's like where I am you will only be entitled to 26 sensors per year on prescription so watch out you don't use that up too quickly

I use Tegaderm over mine and have never had a problem but you could try skin tac, I think you get it in wipes and a spray but its rather expensive, its supposed to be quite good though but I wouldn't pay that price
xx


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 10, 2019)

I also use tegaderm over mine.  They then stay on for the full 14 days, even with swimming, showers, long baths, ....  Well worth keeping them in.

As @Kaylz  said, on prescription I am limited to one per fortnight.  Faulty ones have been replaced, but Abbott do check that this doesn’t happen too often.


----------



## Hannah.amelia (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi, 
I always used to have this problem too because of water and swimming but skin tac works really well for me to keep them on! I still put an adhesive over it but the skin tac wipes makes it stay for so much longer.


----------



## Christopher-James (Oct 13, 2019)

Hannah.amelia said:


> Hi,
> I always used to have this problem too because of water and swimming but skin tac works really well for me to keep them on! I still put an adhesive over it but the skin tac wipes makes it stay for so much longer.


thanks Hannah, i used to get these for free with my old Animas, i found them great with that


----------



## Christopher-James (Oct 13, 2019)

thanks everybody, im going to have try with the tegaderm


----------



## SonSam (Oct 20, 2019)

When you guys say the tegaderm, is that the plaster looking form? I didn’t know if I was looking at the right stuff? 
I have been using skin tac wipes and then applying roc tape straight after. Usually does the trick if you replace the roc tape after 4 days or so and re apply the skin tac.
A little more effort than is probably required, but beats finger pricking! I play a lot of football and it stays on more times than not!!


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 20, 2019)

These hun - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tegaderm...826105?hash=item1a81eb38f9:g:An8AAOSwHfZdTgAi

One dressing generally does me the whole 2 weeks of a sensor xx


----------



## SonSam (Oct 20, 2019)

Thank you Kaylz, grateful for the response.

I shall order some of these tonight and give them a go! The Roc tape I used it black and stands out like a sore thumb!


----------

